# Pickup of 28BHS



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Just picked up a new 28BHS on Friday. Finally part of the Club.
Went through the whole rig at the dealer and didn't have any problems. By Saturday afternoon had all of the light switches labelled, reversed the bathroom fan/light orientation (so light switch is closet one to the door), built reinforcing rails for dinette table. Did find two small problems, kitchen sink had hot and cold water supply lines reversed, a simple 30 second fix. Also a small cut in the couch fabric way down by where it attaches to the floor, took my wife's detective eyes to find it. I completely examined the roof and only found one small spot that may be questionable, a touch of caulk just to be sure. Black/grey labels were correct, I think the dealer changed them, grey is towards the front.
Water pump is noisy, will be addressing that this coming weekend. Why would they put the water pump right next to the bed?

Thanks to all who have posted some great tips and ideas, I will share any that I come up with.

Very happy with purchase, just need to get the hitch fine tuned and get out using it. Pretty much all moved in.

Kimacobb, see you in 2 weeks.

Yippeee!!!!! sunny









Kevin & Pebbles


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

hey kev ......FINALLY huh? Thats Great. we we wondering if you were going to get it this weekend ....good job on the quick fixes... .yeah those water pumps are quite loud.

see ya in 2 weeks..

Kim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like your are set and ready to roll!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Great chioce hope you enjoy it as much as we do ours








Now you just need to get out and have fun









Jim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto to what Jim said. I haven't even had the water pump on yet and didn't realize it's right next to the bed. Guess I'll go dig out some foam rubber....

Greg


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Greg,

The water pump is on the left side of the bed in a carpeted box, pain to open the lid since the bed sits on part of it. Almost all of the noise is transferred to the hard PEX piping and vibrates to every fixture. I am going to try to find some flexible hoses to isolate the pump from the rigid piping. The pump is mounted at such a weird angle it is going to be challenging for sure. I am going to start by trying to insulate all of the floor penetrations from touching the frame.
I will let you know what I come up with.

I love this floorplan, it rained this past weekend and I was surprised at how quiet it was inside. The awning is being a real pain trying to get it adjusted and not hit the door.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Kevin!

Our water pump (28BHS) was VERY noisy and it turned out to be the outlet hose coming off the pump. It was lightly touching the paneling which turned it into a huge speaker. I put a zip tie around the hose to pull it away from the side and the noise went way down.

Enjoy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

The water pump is kind of funny, if you read the Shur-Flo installation instructions, it clearly says not to connect rigid piping directly to the pump. The PEX piping I would consider rigid. I have the same problem with the piping touching and sending the noise to the box. I am going to try and find a flex hose that I can connect to the pump discharge, as per the pump manufacturers recommendations.
I will let you know what happens.

Happy camping

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

A piece of water supply hose will work in between the pex and the pump. It will slip right over the pex connectors and can be secured with a hose clamp. That's how mine is connected between the city water inlet and the pump itself. I also plumbed in my expansion tank that way and it has worked well.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm not familiar with "PEX", however my supply lines are of the flexible poly variety from Outback, and are similiar to the ones you can get for your home sink or toilet with the hand tighten ends. I would not consider them rigid as they are easily bendable into any shape you want them. Rigid to me would be hard copper, steel, rigid PVC, etc...

Anyway, I cut my noise down very considerabley by just pulling the line away from the paneling. Others on the board have listed extensive ways to make further improvements if you want to pursue it.

Here is a recent link to this issue in case you haven't seen it

Noisy Water Pump

Happy Modding


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm not familiar with "PEX",


PEX is what I would call, semi-rigid hose, very common in hot water radiant floor heating applications (I considered this form of heating when I finished my garage into a den.) It can be bent into a multitude of shapes, but is more rigid then regular flexible hose.

I haven't actually looked at my water pump yet, but I can say, it is noisey. We were driveway camping the other night, and I fired up the water pump for some reason or another, and my wife had a look of fear that her brand new TT was coming apart on her face. (she had never heard it before)

Tim


----------

